# Found a local bottle at an estate sale



## rdarwin001 (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought this bottle (2 examples are from Digger Odells page)
Mine doesn't have a label and neck is straight.  "Dr Hart's King of Remedies. Bottle is embossed on one side
Indian Blood Medicine."  Cures almost every major illness--Malaria,Syphilis,lung and liver disease.     "Prepared by Southington Medicine Company", Southington,Conn.
I'm trying to find a value and rarity of this bottle.  I'm not sure if I should donate it to my town's historical society or sell.  I know the last know sale on Ebay was May 8th 2011--I can't bring it out of archives of Ebay. Please help me out. Thanks
Darwin Robinson


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi, I'd need to know what yours is not a mix of what others are. I know of one and the embossing is on three sides, something in line with "Dr Hart's King of Remedies / For the Blood // Southington Medicine Co. // Southington,Conn." . If yours is embossed with the word "Indian" than that's a different story.


----------

